# According to the thread above- Based on TDEE & BMR -I'M DOOMED -HELP



## viktor89 (Jan 4, 2016)

According to the thread here my

*BMR is 2211  used online calculator for this*

Multiplied 1.55 -since my activity is moderate. 

*TDEE is 3427 *

*I'm 5'10 and 230lbs - according to weight scale and fat is 27.6-27.1% *

So based on this all info- and the diet I posted here https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/17671-Seriously-WHAT-DA-FUDGE!-Plz-critique-my-routine

I was told I was eating very little. So upped my diet and nothing actually happened because I was still massively under-eating. Today I find out from the 

above thread- I was basically starving WTF -- it means I can never lose weight? if such massively under-eating kept me on 27% body fat wtf is an 

actual DIET will do to me? Do I need to turn anorexic to lose weight ? 

I'm so thankful that at least my squat, bench, deadlift total kept going up and is still rising even massively under-eating but now aesthetically I'd like a 

change -and I'm about to change my workout from JIm Wendler even though it's still working as in -total going up every month but damnnnn


I'd like to drop the fat percentage -to around 20% and weight to 190-200lbs . Should I just quit eating altogether? lol go on a 30-60 day juice diet ? 

I already turned into a vegetarian (no fish or eggs -just dairy products) (i do it every year for couple of months) started Jan 1 (already lost 1 lb lol) 


Guys give me opinions- I'm lost - I thought I needed to stay in deficit to lose weight but staying massively in deficit didn't do diddly squat for me lol 

(based on the thread I posted). 

Thanks in advance


----------



## viktor89 (Jan 5, 2016)

WOw lol -900 views no response?

Alone forever ! :32 (6):

lol


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 5, 2016)

viktor89 said:


> According to the thread here my
> 
> *BMR is 2211  used online calculator for this*
> 
> ...





> it means I can never lose weight?



If your body goes into starvation mode it's harder to lose weight surprisingly.



> if such massively under-eating kept me on 27% body fat wtf is an actual DIET will do to me?



It's going to keep you in the sweet spot of having a caloric deficit but not so much of one your body goes into survival mode.



> Do I need to turn anorexic to lose weight ?



No, you need to know how many calories you're using, how many you're consuming, and find a deficit that works for you.



> Should I just quit eating altogether?



Nope, see above responses.



> go on a 30-60 day juice diet ?



Do you Crossfit?



In your other post, your description of your nutrition is horrible. Your results probably suck because your nutrition is not on point. 

What is your age?

I think your TDEE looks too high. Here is what I calculated for you.







It's about 400 calories less that what you show.

If I was cutting hardcore and those were my stats, with a TDEE of 3040, I'd be eating about 2040 per day until I hit my mark.

Also, do some cardio fatty (I say this with love). If you want to lose some weight you need to bust out some cardio to get that shit to start melting off.

Don't count any gym calories right now unless you are getting those numbers from a tech device such as a Mio Alpha, Chest Strap HRM, or Fitbit HR type device. They are too easy to over estimate (we think we burn more calories than we really do in the gym many times).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 6, 2016)

Leave it to dizzy to break down your whole diet on graphs.


----------



## DF (Jan 6, 2016)

Dizzy knows his shit.


----------



## viktor89 (Jan 6, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> If your body goes into starvation mode it's harder to lose weight surprisingly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW thanks bro

I'm 26 - and I used the formula from the sticky thread. Maybe cuz I was doing the  math by hand? lol 

I am doing Jim Wendler 5-3-1 big and beyond. I truly have zero energy left after my workouts. I do big movements and then 50-55% 1RM and 50 reps of the same big movement. I've started tracking on my fitnesspal and its saying I need 2200 cals a day and right now I'm going below my required-so I'm in deficit. I can start boxing on Sat/Sun 30 mins on both days- when I'm not doing regular workout. 

I'm still able to PR every month so far. OHP has stalled and Squat looks like it will too this month. I am surprised with that shitty diet- I was able to keep progressing on my Wendler-I just wonder if I had a proper diet damnnn. 

Needless to say one way or another I'll cut down or go home. May 2015 to Jan 2016- I saw no aesthetic change-time to change that now. I thought I'll stall then I'll change my program to something less more "pump type workout" lol

Is it okay to take creatine? during cutting?

Thanks


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes, creatine is fine when maintaining, cutting, bulking, whatever.


----------



## viktor89 (Jan 6, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Yes, creatine is fine when maintaining, cutting, bulking, whatever.



what's this app you downloaded that shows the TDEE ?

Myfitnesspal shows, according to my diet -I should be down to 216.5lbs in 5 weeks lol


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 6, 2016)

viktor89 said:


> what's this app you downloaded that shows the TDEE ?
> 
> Myfitnesspal shows, according to my diet -I should be down to 216.5lbs in 5 weeks lol



I use this to calculate BMR and TDEE:

http://www.health-calc.com/diet/energy-expenditure-advanced

Now, personally, I use technology to track true TDEE. The calculations above are great but they are a ballpark and truly will shift a bit day by day depending on activites. I've recently switched over to a Fitbit Charge HR device that monitors calorie burn and heart rate 24/7. So when I'm sleeping, when I'm walking, when I'm at the gym, when i'm banging the wife, it all gets tracked. It then uses that data to calculate my true calorie expenditure for each day in realtime. I now use this as my TDEE since it's getting data from my body vs. some online calculator that has no idea how hard I'm working (or not working) in any given day which gets it much closer to the real number. The Fitbit Charge HR may not be 100% accurate technology but it's as good as it gets right now and I've found it's pretty on point with what it shows.


----------



## viktor89 (Jan 6, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> I use this to calculate BMR and TDEE:
> 
> http://www.health-calc.com/diet/energy-expenditure-advanced
> 
> Now, personally, I use technology to track true TDEE. The calculations above are great but they are a ballpark and truly will shift a bit day by day depending on activites. I've recently switched over to a Fitbit Charge HR device that monitors calorie burn and heart rate 24/7. So when I'm sleeping, when I'm walking, when I'm at the gym, when i'm banging the wife, it all gets tracked. It then uses that data to calculate my true calorie expenditure for each day in realtime. I now use this as my TDEE since it's getting data from my body vs. some online calculator that has no idea how hard I'm working (or not working) in any given day which gets it much closer to the real number. The Fitbit Charge HR may not be 100% accurate technology but it's as good as it gets right now and I've found it's pretty on point with what it shows.



your picture -damn bro- how much weight did you lose? -any specific program you went on? lol rookie question


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 6, 2016)

viktor89 said:


> your picture -damn bro- how much weight did you lose? -any specific program you went on? lol rookie question



100lbs over a long period of time. Pic on the left was me in 2006. Pic on the right was late 2015. I didn't really get serious until 2013/2014.

My program was one of self discovery. Trying different things to figure out what worked for me and help me learn how to get the results I want. Many different diets, eating plans, learning about calories, learning about nutrition, deficits, maintenance, surpluses, different lifts, different splits, different rep ranges, frequencies, and more I'm sure. It's been trial and error with a thirst to improve and educate myself that has helped me reach my goals. I'm not done yet, always a work in progress but I'm getting there.


----------



## viktor89 (Jan 6, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> I use this to calculate BMR and TDEE:
> 
> http://www.health-calc.com/diet/energy-expenditure-advanced
> 
> Now, personally, I use technology to track true TDEE. The calculations above are great but they are a ballpark and truly will shift a bit day by day depending on activites. I've recently switched over to a Fitbit Charge HR device that monitors calorie burn and heart rate 24/7. So when I'm sleeping, when I'm walking, when I'm at the gym, when i'm banging the wife, it all gets tracked. It then uses that data to calculate my true calorie expenditure for each day in realtime. I now use this as my TDEE since it's getting data from my body vs. some online calculator that has no idea how hard I'm working (or not working) in any given day which gets it much closer to the real number. The Fitbit Charge HR may not be 100% accurate technology but it's as good as it gets right now and I've found it's pretty on point with what it shows.




Also I checked the TDEE with my age and weight and height damn bro it goes over 3500 calories and base is still 2200 which is good - I suppose.


----------



## viktor89 (Jan 6, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> 100lbs over a long period of time. Pic on the left was me in 2006. Pic on the right was late 2015. I didn't really get serious until 2013/2014.
> 
> My program was one of self discovery. Trying different things to figure out what worked for me and help me learn how to get the results I want. Many different diets, eating plans, learning about calories, learning about nutrition, deficits, maintenance, surpluses, different lifts, different splits, different rep ranges, frequencies, and more I'm sure. It's been trial and error with a thirst to improve and educate myself that has helped me reach my goals. I'm not done yet, always a work in progress but I'm getting there.



so on your journey did you find out-any specific rep ranges that worked better? - I've noticed if I do high rep range-then my heart rate stays high and I get exhausted faster compared to my 5/3/1 Wendler. Based on that I feel like I should do high rep-range- which would also help with fat loss.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 6, 2016)

viktor89 said:


> Also I checked the TDEE with my age and weight and height damn bro it goes over 3500 calories and base is still 2200 which is good - I suppose.



When I calculate BMR/TDEE i only add in 7 hours of sleep. I don't use any of the lifting/cardio/etc dials. Those are too hard to be accurate on  (which is why I use technology/fitness trackers for that now).


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 6, 2016)

viktor89 said:


> so on your journey did you find out-any specific rep ranges that worked better? - I've noticed if I do high rep range-then my heart rate stays high and I get exhausted faster compared to my 5/3/1 Wendler. Based on that I feel like I should do high rep-range- which would also help with fat loss.



Higher reps are more like cardio and seem to be good for getting the heart rate up and burning more calories. They also seem to do a good job at getting the definition of muscles to show up.

Lower reps are better for strength and muscle size but that isn't really my focus right now.

I've alternated quite a bit. My split used to be a 4 day split. I would do one week of high reps (3 x 22 rep target) for each lift. Then the next week do low reps (3 x 6 rep target) to get the best of both worlds, slow twitch and fast twitch fibers. Then I would go an entire month on high rep, then an entire month on low reps. Then I'd change the lifts around to get some variety experimenting with different plans. It's a good deal of trial and error and variety to keep things fresh.

Don't skip cardio, it really helped me shed the fat. Treadmill, outside runs/jogs, stairclimber are my go to forms of cardio. Usually 30-40 minutes, steady state some days, intervals (1 min hardcore, 1 min relaxed) on other days, again keeping the variety up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## viktor89 (Jan 7, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Higher reps are more like cardio and seem to be good for getting the heart rate up and burning more calories. They also seem to do a good job at getting the definition of muscles to show up.
> 
> Lower reps are better for strength and muscle size but that isn't really my focus right now.
> 
> ...



thanks a lot for your help brother. 

I can't believe how under I was eating especially in protein department. I was listening to the people who obviously weren't very knowledgeable on the topic. 

Google misleads too sometimes- how much protein body needs. Google reveals 0.4 grams per lb -if I go further and read actual genuine research -it goes to show that 1.4g per kg of body weight or 1 gram for every lb of body weight. 

I should've been consuming 230 grams of protein everyday and I have been floating around frikking 70-90 grams per day. 

I'm so amazed that the body was still able to put in PRs and not just faint on the workout floor. 

This was pointed out here in the above thread I posted by so many bros here but I never really understood the concept until I started tracking shit on fitnesspal. Now is when I realized that how low my protein consumption was. Only reason I never felt hungry was cuz the fact that my carb intake was high which in turn caused my belly fat. 

Now I've started to track carbs and I try to keep it down and will jack up the protein to atleast 1 grams per lb of body weight. Hopefully it isn't too late. 

I hope I'm not like only 150lb of muscle under my 230 lb body lol 

Bro really thankful-for your insights.


----------

